# havanese limping 2 months post op ccl surgery



## wsandine (Jul 9, 2008)

!Hello everyone!
I was wondering if anyone has ever had their dog limping 2 months after knee surgery? he had the basic suture surgery and am really hoping he didn't re-injure his knee!! he just started limping recently, seems to be worse when he first gets up, but has been constant limping the past two days. Has anyone ever had their dog re-injure their knee? or has anyone had a dog that is still limping 2 months post op. He is a wild and crazy boy, it's really hard to keep him calm!! thanks to everyone in advance for advice!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby had her knee surgery in Feb. and just recently started to walk without hopping. I also found that she hopped after she got up after resting a while. The vet explained to me that they make the tendons tight in a small dog, because they have less muscle than a big dog. This takes them a little longer to adjust. However, if you are concerned, call your vet.


----------



## wsandine (Jul 9, 2008)

*thanks very much!!*

thanks for the reassurance!! the vet that did his surgery is out of the office today, but he isn't limping today, maybe it's from overuse sometimes, but yes, he limps more when he's been laying down a while. Thanks very much for your information!! appreciate it greatly. Didn't know about the tendon being done tighter in small dogs. Hoping and praying he doesn't re-injure!! $900 is hard enough to pay only one time! thanks very much!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

$900!!!! Where do you live, because if it happens again, I'm using your vet. Shelby's surgery was $2700.


----------



## wsandine (Jul 9, 2008)

Rockford Illinois! priced around many, many, many vets, $2700 for suture surgery?!? did you have the surgery done with the screws?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't know, so I'll have to ask the vet exactly what they used. He explained that he had to repair the acl and the patella, so maybe that's why it was so much. Also, I live on Long Island, where everything costs more.


----------



## wsandine (Jul 9, 2008)

ah, that explains it, no patella repair on mine. He has luxating patella in both knees but not I think he has a 2 out of 4 rating, so no surgery at this time, but most likely in the future, also, with the torn ccl, arthritis is inevitable. Thanks so much for messaging back and forth, it's always nice to know there is someone else out there with the same dog issues as me thanks


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

irnfit said:


> $900!!!! Where do you live, because if it happens again, I'm using your vet. Shelby's surgery was $2700.


 We spent $1,000 just finding out what was the matter with Maddie. The end result was to just wait and she what happens when she gets older. So far she does get stiff in the morning but after a few stretches she is out running like the wind.


----------



## wsandine (Jul 9, 2008)

I did go to UW Madison to have him ex-rayed, which costed $500, but I found a vet to do the surgery for $900, other vets, including UW Madison wanted $1400-$1700+ If you lived closer to Rockford Il I would definitely refer you to my vet!!! he's great!!


----------



## Cindy3kids (Nov 16, 2010)

Seems like alot of little doggies out there with knee problems. Mine has a luxating patella on the right back knee. She jumped off the landing to the floor a couple of days ago and the vet thinks she either has strained her ACL. I really really am hoping it's not a complete rupture. 

From what I've read, the ligament surgery is not very succesful in dogs. The surgery to fix the patella works better though. I was told she is between a 3 to 4 luxating patella so I am assuming she will eventually need surgery. 

Anyone have a dog with a strain? How long did it take to resolve? She is hoping around fine on 3 legs and doesn't seem to be in pain anymore. I think she is putting her foot down a bit more but who knows, I might be imaging that!


----------



## wsandine (Jul 9, 2008)

sorry to hear about your dog!! limping around on three legs is not a good sign the first vet I went to wanted to try conservative therapy on my Hav's ccl because he's under 30 pounds and they couldn't tell whether it was a full or partial tear. He spent 8 weeks in the kennel and he wasn't getting any better. Turns out it was a complete rupture after they went in and fixed it. I know the suture surgery isn't the best but that's what I am hoping for with mine. Why is it all these little dogs have luxating patella's?!? mine has stage 2 on both legs.


----------

